# QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle



## Ayla (9. April 2010)

Hallo,
bin mit meinen Daiwa Emblem Brandungsrollen noch zufrieden .
Habe sie allerdings ca 10 Jahre.
Aber ich würde mir gerne mal einen Tapetenwechsel  gönnen .
Hatte letzte Woche die Quantum world Champion Surf Rolle
Modell 2010 in der Hand .
Sie macht einen sehr guten und robusten Eindruck .
Hat einer diese Rollen im Einsatz oder kann einer was zur
Rolle sagen .Landlebigkeit oder so ?Könnte sie zum Messepreis
von 89€ kaufen .Wahrscheinlich werden einige sagen:Behalte
bloß die Emblem ! oder?
Freue mich über jeden Ratschlag oder Tip .

Ayla|wavey:


----------



## degl (10. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Das Problem wird sein, das es die Quantums noch nicht lange genug gibt, um "Langzeiterfahrungen" zu erhalten

Die brauchen noch etwas.........allerdings für den Kurs würde ich mich auf Quantum im allgemeinen verlassen#6

gruß degl


----------



## Ayla (10. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Hatte noch keine Quantums in der Brandung . An meinen
Ruten hab ich damals nicht gespart .Da ich anglerisch aber 
auf vielen Hochzeiten tanze (Spinnfischen ,Bootsangeln ,
Brandung) hatte ich mir ein Limit von ca.120€ gesetzt .
Soviel kosten die Rollen noralerweise in etwa .Kann nun
zufällig an 3 Stk .so günstig ran kommen . Plane auch ,
sie dann wenn ich zufrieden bin ca.5-7 JAHRE zu behalten .
Kann im allgemeinen gar nichts zur Quantum Qualität sagen .
Ist der Lack gut ?? Bin über jede Antwort dankbar .

Ayla


----------



## brandungsfighter (10. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

ich hatte mal eine billige hypercast und die war der hammer#6!!!
Aber sonst würde ich von abraten , halte nichtsvon quantum !
die sind mir nicht stabil genug!
mfg Laurin


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (12. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Ich habe mir vor ca 11 Jahren !! zwei Quantum Freilaufrollen gekauft und diese funktionieren noch wie am ersten Tag.Keinerlei Verschleißerscheinung trotz regelmäßigen Gebrauchs.Ich bin mit Quantum rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Ayla (12. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Scheint ja keiner diese Rolle zu haben .Würde auch bis max .
180€ausgeben .Was kann man sonst noch nehmen . Sollte schon
robust sein (ca.20Einsätze im Jahr ). Daiwa?

;+
 Hab beim Dealer sonst nichts gesehen war mich  reizt .

Ayla


----------



## degl (13. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*



Ayla schrieb:


> Scheint ja keiner diese Rolle zu haben .Würde auch bis max .
> 180€ausgeben .Was kann man sonst noch nehmen . Sollte schon
> robust sein (ca.20Einsätze im Jahr ). Daiwa?
> 
> ...



Da du ja schon einige Jahre mit deinen Daiwas fischst............glaube in dem Preisniveau, sind die Unterschiede eher marginal...........:m

Obwohl die Shimano`s sind eigentlich immer auch ein guter Kauf(Ultegra)

gruß degl


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Das Problem ist das die Rolle Brandneu auf dem Markt ist....
Da wirst du wohl noch keine Ehrfahrungsberichte bekommen..

Ich bin seit Jahren mit Quantum Rollen sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ayla (13. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Wahrscheinlich bin nur zu feige mir ne Quantum für 90 €
zu kaufen wenn man zB. auf die Shimano Preise schaut .
Vielleicht muß gut gar nicht 450€ kosten ?Fahre Sa.mal
in die Stadt . Hab mir mal paar Rollen rausgesucht .
Emblem Exeler
Emblem Pro
Dam Quick Master Long Distance
und Quantum WC Surf

Eine davon wirds werden .
#hAyla


----------



## Merlin (14. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Wenn du schon unterwegs bist.
Guck dir doch mal die Crypton Surf 660 von Quantum an.
Ist sozusagen das Vorgängermodell der WC Surf, die dürfte jetzt    bestimmt günstiger zu bekommen sein.
Ich bin das sehr zufrieden mit.


----------



## degl (14. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

Hallo Ayla,

aus deiner Liste sagt mir pers. die Exeler zu#6

Was ich besonders gut finde ist, der Bügel wird Grundsätzlich immer von Hand umgelegt#6

Ein Problemfeld weniger.......mach ich aus Gewohnheit bei meinen Emblems auch immer

gruß degl


----------



## Fietzer (14. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

moin, ich bin seit 3 wochen stolzer besitzer der quantum crypton surf tx 670 modell 2010. hab sie mittlerweile 5 mal gefischt und bin sehr begeistert von der rolle. ich denke das sie auch den hohen anforderrungen im norwegenurlaub standhaft meistern wird. ich kann die rolle nur weiter empfehlen.
gruß fietzer


----------



## Ayla (19. April 2010)

*AW: QUANTUM World Champion Surf Brandungsrolle*

So,
nun ist es doch keine von diesen Rollen geworden .
Hab mir Sa. in Kiel div .Rollen angesehen und mir Sonntag
Abend spontan die erste Daiwa Entoh 5000 (Neu) bei 1,2,3
ersteigert .Werd mich in jetzt in den div .Onlineshops
mal umsehen wo ich die anderen zwei erstehe .Die Quantums
mögen ja gut sein ,aber da keiner die WC kennt gehe ich kein
Risk ein .War bisher mit meinen Daiwas zufrieden und hoffe es 
bleibt so. Danke an alle .

Ayla|wavey:


----------

